
How Amazon’s Long Game Yielded a Retail Juggernaut - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/19/technology/how-amazons-long-game-yielded-a-retail-juggernaut.html
======
OrwellianChild
Best quote from the article is the closing one:

 _I don’t know, man. It’s really hard._ \- Paul Vogel, an analyst at Barclays

